# Deadly Street Gangs of the Victorian Era



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

We just think of street gangs of today, but here are some from days gone by.  http://listverse.com/2015/02/19/10-...e=cbpicks&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=direct


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

Reminded me of the Bowery Boys.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes, I've read about some of the gangs of years gone by and they were as ruthless and brutal as gangs of today in various geographical areas around the world at different time periods.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Reminded me of the Bowery Boys.



I watched that show regularly as a young girl. It was quite sad most of the time.


----------

